# Should I breed her this year?



## Goatgirl47 (Aug 25, 2016)

I have a 9-month-old Nubian doe. We brought her home a little over a month ago and her previous owner said that she'd be ready to breed by September. But as some of you know, Harriet is stunted and weighed only 40 pounds when we bought her. I weighed her today and she is 45.5 pounds, and 24 1/2 inches tall at the withers. 
We don't have a place to keep a buck, so this year all of our goats will have to be AI'd. 
Would it be wise to breed her this fall/winter, or should I just wait until next year?

The first picture was taken when she first arrived, and the second one was from few days ago.




 


 

Thank you...


----------



## Ferguson K (Aug 25, 2016)

I would wait. Let her catch up and grow.


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 25, 2016)

I am not a Nubian expert but she looks like she still needs to bulk up.  I would wait and give her some time to catch up.  Pregnancy and lactation take a lot of of the body and she'll be better off waiting I think.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 25, 2016)

Absolutely not.
We don't even breed our *MINI* nubians unless they are at least 60 lbs and then we still look at width etc.

This doe needs another year or so to grow.
Stunted in size is one thing but she still is not big enough.
Minimum of 90 lbs should be a more realistic weight.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 25, 2016)

I agree with the other posters! Let this lil' girl grow another year before breeding her


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Aug 25, 2016)

Ok. Thank you!


----------



## CJ. (Aug 25, 2016)

Goatgirl47 said:


> I have a 9-month-old Nubian doe. We brought her home a little over a month ago and her previous owner said that she'd be ready to breed by September. But as some of you know, Harriet is stunted and weighed only 40 pounds when we bought her. I weighed her today and she is 45.5 pounds, and 24 1/2 inches tall at the withers.
> We don't have a place to keep a buck, so this year all of our goats will have to be AI'd.
> Would it be wise to breed her this fall/winter, or should I just wait until next year?
> 
> ...


If I may, I have never bred at less than 1-1&1/2 yrs minimum and more often not until 2yrs. The flip side to the Doe you want to bred is the Buck you want to use. I've raised Boer and Boer-Nubien crosses, all very big and spoiled. I have bred mature (3-6 yr. old) Does to 3&1/2-4 mo. old Bucks that were at an uniform 7" dia. (10-12" by age 7-9 mo's of age) and the kids they produced were HUGE. Their heads too large for Does to deliver unassisted. Even kidding twins, those large, long bodies and legs did not have much for room, legs would become twisted and require braces for a couple of weeks. The short of it is regardless the age of the Buck, he can be too large for the Doe causing  pre-, post and kidding complications for Doe as well as kids. You may want to consider keeping Harriet as a pet and companion for a 2d, more safely breedable Doe. Just a thot.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 25, 2016)

CJ. said:


> The short of it is regardless the age of the Buck, he can be too large for the Doe causing pre-, post and kidding complications for Doe as well as kids.



I am so glad that someone besides me has said that. I keep telling people that the age of the buck does not make him a small buck; it is what his potential is down the road that could possibly affect the size of the kids being born. Thank you. 

And welcome to BYH from California.


----------



## CJ. (Aug 25, 2016)

CJ. said:


> If I may, I have never bred at less than 1-1&1/2 yrs minimum and more often not until 2yrs. The flip side to the Doe you want to bred is the Buck you want to use. I've raised Boer and Boer-Nubien crosses, all very big and spoiled. I have bred mature (3-6 yr. old) Does to 3&1/2-4 mo. old Bucks that were at an uniform 7" dia. (10-12" by age 7-9 mo's of age) and the kids they produced were HUGE. Their heads too large for Does to deliver unassisted. Even kidding twins, those large, long bodies and legs did not have much for room, legs would become twisted and require braces for a couple of weeks. The short of it is regardless the age of the Buck, he can be too large for the Doe causing  pre-, post and kidding complications for Doe as well as kids. You may want to consider keeping Harriet as a pet and companion for a 2d, more safely breedable Doe. Just a thot.





babsbag said:


> I am so glad that someone besides me has said that. I keep telling people that the age of the buck does not make him a small buck; it is what his potential is down the road that could possibly affect the size of the kids being born. Thank you.
> 
> And welcome to BYH from California.


You are most welcome and thank you for "welcome".


----------



## lalabugs (Aug 25, 2016)

Has she been tested for G6S?


----------



## CJ. (Aug 25, 2016)

Goatgirl47 said:


> Ok. Thank you!


Still trying to figure my way with  this IPhone and now, definately not sure what I doing, with finding my way around in BYH. Just wanted to say "thank you" for your "like".


----------



## TAH (Aug 25, 2016)

What is g6s?


----------



## CJ. (Aug 25, 2016)

TAH said:


> What is g6s?


Simply put, a defective neurological gene in Nubians affecting their development and growth and can result in premature death. Texas A&M TVMDL is a wonderful place to get all the info.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Aug 25, 2016)

CJ. said:


> Still trying to figure my way with  this IPhone and now, definately not sure what I doing, with finding my way around in BYH. Just wanted to say "thank you" for your "like".



Of course!  Thank you also for the advice. And welcome to BackYardHerds!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 25, 2016)

TAH said:


> What is g6s?


Have you heard of Sanfillipo Syndrome in humans?
Type D is the same thing as G6S in goats. When people first started testing, they found 25% of Nubian goats were effected.


----------



## TAH (Aug 25, 2016)

Okay I did not know about this. 
I am wondering if anyone has had a Nubian with G6S that has a under bite? Our mini Nubian has were his under lip is shorter than his under lip. It is to were he has a hard time breathing .


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 25, 2016)

Nubians and Mini Nubians or anything crossed with Nubian should be tested.
G6S-

http://www.goatworld.com/articles/g6s.shtml


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 26, 2016)

Greetings @CJ. Welcome to the BYH herd! Glad you joined us. Make yourself at home!


----------

